# Banned Commercial Ad



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

See what you think ..... should it be banned?


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

That would also work in a South African accent :lol:


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

In the days of Captain Pugwash it would have been fine, but with today's 'morals' there will always be those who take offence. Remove the bit about children using your deck and I think that it's okay and amusing.
By banning it and the iternet they have probably got the message across anyway


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It all goes to prove that if you have good wood, you should look after it.

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you employ a Niw Zialander to do a voice over that's what they sound like.

Just as you wouldn't employ certain Irishmen to do a voice over about former Kings of England.

Anyway this place could probably use a can or two.

:wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No! It shouldnt be banned. Dead funny, especially the end bit. Why bother with censorship anyway? Anyone who has the internet can see this kind of stuff all day long.

They should do away with any form of censorship alltogether. Can you imagine how funny points of view would be? Nuke should do away with it on this forum as well. Swearing and abusing Gemmy on each post should be manditory!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

p1nkie said:


> That would also work in a South African accent :lol:


Especially talking about the blick dick.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Living next to a swamp like that, there has to be a joke about midges and dicks.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*my deck*

I got 2 blokes to erect my deck but they were hopeless so I finished off myself. My wife oiled my deck twice cos I didn't want it staining.
Its still getting very wet though this autumn
Barry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OMG, another Barry!

Form a defensive circle, chaps, they're surrounding us!  :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to work with a couple of organ erectors as an apprentice electrician. They called me sparklet............... :roll: 

Ray.


----------

